# Residential plowing needed in Hamlin/Kendall NY



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

My wife has a friend at work that is looking for someone to plow her drive on a regular basis. I told her I didn't want to be commited to it, but in a pinch I would.


----------



## NSL52 (Jul 8, 2010)

We're on the westside of Hamlin. Have your wife's friend give us a call 472-3834.

Northside Landscaping


----------

